# DECRIMINALIZATION in FLORIDA



## JBDstoner (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone about the current process of decriminalization in FLA?

im ready for some CHANGE


----------



## llLOU (Jan 15, 2009)

check the NORML website.


----------



## salty (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing has changed yet../cry I hate Florida sometimes


----------



## Stonerdeluxe (Jan 17, 2009)

dang! like 90% of florida smokes weed. I know that because every town ive been to, everyone i talk to tokes down. old and young. I'm down for a petition for puting it on a ballet. but i aint gunna make one.


----------



## JBDstoner (Jan 18, 2009)

Stonerdeluxe said:


> dang! like 90% of florida smokes weed. I know that because every town ive been to, everyone i talk to tokes down. old and young. I'm down for a petition for puting it on a ballet. but i aint gunna make one.


why not?everyones opinion matters. look at the colorado,michigan and cali. florida is only awaiting for someone to make the move.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 19, 2009)

wow that last comment was hater.. i forgot what i was going to say.. oh yeah.. i lived in fla for a little bit. my only real friend down there got locked up for 18 years on conspiracy of selling weed.. now aint that a bit f' ed in the a..


----------



## JBDstoner (Jan 19, 2009)

chronic junky your obviously a newbie,you must smoke seedy regz and consider it "fire". 
cock smoker


----------



## CHRONICJUNKY21 (Jan 20, 2009)

its pj brotha chill.. Fla will be decriminialized soon the man thats going to "change" our lives is going to do so


----------



## CHRONICJUNKY21 (Jan 20, 2009)

but your right i do love smoking those regs their so smooth out of the phillies and the high is awesome....burn one


----------



## JBDstoner (Jan 20, 2009)

CHRONICJUNKY21 said:


> but your right i do love smoking those regs their so smooth out of the phillies and the high is awesome....burn one


haha...you would


----------



## CHRONICJUNKY21 (Jan 20, 2009)

You comin over today? i think we got a quiz soon to


----------

